# Anyone using the PPI Black Ice amps?



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone using the PPI Black Ice amps?

I know the new budget buzz on here is the p900.4

Personally I like the looks of the Black Ice better. 

Is anyone using these amps? How are they performing?


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

I was also wondering about these but I have to agree on the fact they cooler then the phantom lineup. Not much information on them other then the photos and some quick specs on the website but I noticed only the mono channel amps are Class D and to be honest I've never used or heard anything on the newer gen PPI class A/B stuff.

Edit: Just noticed all the photos on the website are only renderings and there is no actual "real" product photos other then the bass knob.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is true. Ive been thinking about picking up a 520.4 4 channel form Sonicelectronix but not sure about it yet. Might just have to take the leap and hope I get something good.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

I did email PPI asking about more pictures. Kind of funny though that they are allowing these to be sold and dont even have the pdf manuals online yet.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Well it seams like a lot of company's view the owners manual as the last thing on the list to complete its no real surprise but for the price of the P900.4 compared to the 520.4 the obvious choice is the phantom unless your going for a certain "look" about your install. Sonic is currently out of stock but I'll picking up a 900.4 for the girlfriends car when they come back.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

well the 520.4 would be for my tweeters and would eventually buy the 800.4 for my mids. I really like the look of the black ice over the phantom series. Looks do matter to me.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Well If/When you do order I would interested in reading your thoughts on it. Maybe you could post some photos because I do think these things are pretty good looking.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

If I do order one (not sure on it yet or not) I got a couple people close to me with clamp meters and Oscopes that might be able to tell us how it does rated power. As far as sound quality vs other amps I wont be able to judge.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

Found some images or the bk1800.1 no real review or info though.

ppi black ice amp review - Page 2


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

There is very little information on the Black Ice amplifiers so far. I assume that websites like pasmag.com will eventually get hold of this product and review it. Here is an Grizz Archer quote: "I can tell you that the Black Ice is a new board, but it is based off of the Rubicon which is a damn good start."


There is some strange overlap between Black Ice and Phantom. For example, there is a Black Ice BK1300.1D Class D mono amplifier and PPI P1000.1. The Black Ice amp is slightly larger but it has slightly better specs and costs only $10 more than P1000.1. There is also some overlap between the full range Black Ice and Phantom. However, Black Ice has lower price, lower wattage models for people interested in buying say a $150 full range amplifier. And then there is the overlap with between PPI Black Ice and PPI Sedona amplifiers. 


Regardless, I think PPI has a nice budget-minded amplifier line up, probably the nicest right now.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

I sent a PM to Grizz in hopes to get more info brought here. I do realize that this amp has only been available for a week or 2 now. I read parts of the long ass thread about the phantom and the black ice amps


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I wanted a 5 channel comparative to the Cadence F100-5 (if it's power ratings are true). Seems like the BK 580.5 is still based off it's other 5 channel amp siblings in power with no class D mono.  That really blows! Not much of an allure there. The Cadence still rules in that department except for looks.

A combo of the BK 520.4 or BK 800.4 & BK 650.1D is very attractive although it brings price way up. Very tempted on the 520.4 & 650.1D. Pricing difference between the 4 channels isn't much though when all compared together. 

Anyone know if Sonic is going to do a sale like they did on the Phantom? I could see the beauty of the Black Ice with a simple side covering rack in my ride. If not I may be tempted to keep the US Acoustics back there.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

ZAKOH said:


> There is very little information on the Black Ice amplifiers so far. I assume that websites like pasmag.com will eventually get hold of this product and review it. Here is an Grizz Archer quote: "I can tell you that the Black Ice is a new board, but it is based off of the Rubicon which is a damn good start."
> 
> Regardless, I think PPI has a nice budget-minded amplifier line up, probably the nicest right now.


Well this is great information and I completely agree on the there entire new budget line up, these guys are the ones to beat right now. 

I was originally thinking P900.4 but I'm now starting to think 5 channel. The P900.5 looks very interesting but no one seams to have a answer for a release date or pricing. The Boston Acoustics 5 channels offerings can be had for cheap now too tho... One of those hanging from the rear deck of the womans car could be interesting.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

The only bad thing about the Boston is they're long as hell. I'd personally Waite for the small footprint.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

The Black Ice do look nice & sleek, but they don't have the crossover flexibility of the Phantoms (if that matters to you).


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

With most here, internal crossovers don't mean much unless you're trying to integrate it in conjuction with another (headunit, processor). I'm just speaking personally, but if they're defeatable whether on the amp or HU, that's a plus.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

fish said:


> The Black Ice do look nice & sleek, but they don't have the crossover flexibility of the Phantoms (if that matters to you).


I really fail to see where you see the difference in crossover selection?

Black Ice 800.4

•Full SMT Surface Mount Technology Circuitry
•Double Sided Composite Epoxy PCB
•2-Ohm Stereo, 4-Ohm Bridged Multi-Channel
•1-Ohm Stable Class D Monoblock
•Balanced Signal Input (requires BLT)
•Variable 12dB High, Low, & Subsonic Filters
•Band-Pass Crossovers (4ch & 5ch.)
•Input Source Selector (4ch. & 5ch.)
•Variable 12dB 45Hz Bass Boost
•Variable 0-180° Phase Control (1 ch.)
•Dash Mounted Remote Gain Control
•Direct Wire Power & Speaker Terminals
•Wire Concealing End Caps
•Molded Gloss Black Acrylic Top
•Three-Way Protection Circuitry
•Delayed On/Off Circuit
•Tri-Mode Capable (2/4/5 ch. models)


Phantom 900.4

•Class D Full Range SMT Circuitry
•Double Sided Composite Epoxy PCB
•2-Ohm Stereo, 4-Ohm Bridged Multi-Channel
•1-Ohm Stable Class D Monoblock
•Three-Way Protection Circuitry
•Delayed On/Off Circuit
•Tri-Mode Capable (2/4/5 ch. models)
•Variable 12dB High, Low, & Subsonic Crossovers
•Band-Pass Crossovers (4ch & 5ch.)
•Input Source Selector (4ch. & 5ch.)
•Variable 12dB 50Hz Bass Boost (1ch.)
•Dash Mounted Remote Gain Control (5ch. & 1 ch.)
•Direct Wire 8ga. Power & Speaker Terminals
•0ga Reducer Terminal Included


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, the phantom has a x10 switch for adjusting the xover freq. This really gives much more flexibility in freq. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

Question is though does the Black Ice have the same? So far I havent seen a picture of the end of one.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

stylez12321 said:


> I really fail to see where you see the difference in crossover selection?



You didn't, I did. 

Without paying much attention I looked at the monoblock pic you linked above & took it for a two channel.

I would think the Black Ice would have the 10X switch like the Phantom since they seem to share other features. Maybe PM Grizz on here & see what he says.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

I already sent him a PM. Unfortunately even if he does reply I wont be able to buy one for a while. Had a house fire over the weekend. Gotta remodel majority of the house


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

stylez12321 said:


> I already sent him a PM. Unfortunately even if he does reply I wont be able to buy one for a while. Had a house fire over the weekend. Gotta remodel majority of the house


Dude! That REALLY sucks! Sorry to hear that, wish ya the best.


----------



## sigis (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn man 
hope everyone is ok


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah. No one was home at the time and my dogs got out. Weve already went through and cleaned up alot. Just gotta go through with a pressure washer and clean off the black smoke. The fire department did a great job of responding and were able to keep most of the water in a small area. So we only have to replace the wood and drywall in one room.


----------



## sigis (Mar 3, 2012)

glad no on was hurt and the dogs got out


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

The black ice amps look alot better than the phantoms IMO. That in itself would sway me towards them, but I have a p900.4 it puts out alot of power for such a small footprint.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was getting ready to just say f*** it and pull the trigger on a bk520.4 until this fire.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the house fire. I'm glad no one was hurt or injured.


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally found some 4 channel pictures no thanks to emailing PPI numerous times

PPI Black Ice 520.4











PPI Black Ice 800.4


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

So do we have any sort of comparison between the Phantoms and Black Ice as far as SQ? Still waiting on my replacement 900.4 from Sonic and I'm getting annoyed. They told me Monday or Tuesday, but that's obviously not the case.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> So do we have any sort of comparison between the Phantoms and Black Ice as far as SQ? Still waiting on my replacement 900.4 from Sonic and I'm getting annoyed. They told me Monday or Tuesday, but that's obviously not the case.


My opinion, take it or leave it, is any audible differences in SQ would be rendered inaudible with road noise. Until the sudden lack of supply for the P900.4 I had no intentions of selling the Black Ice amps, but I've been discussing it with my distributor and it looks like a wise idea to add them to my site. I have the entire Black Ice line available, but I haven't had time to work on the web site.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

trumpet said:


> My opinion, take it or leave it, is any audible differences in SQ would be rendered inaudible with road noise. Until the sudden lack of supply for the P900.4 I had no intentions of selling the Black Ice amps, but I've been discussing it with my distributor and it looks like a wise idea to add them to my site. I have the entire Black Ice line available, but I haven't had time to work on the web site.


Weren't they having overheating issues also? Between that and the questionable power output it was enough to keep me away back when I was considering them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> So do we have any sort of comparison between the Phantoms and Black Ice as far as SQ? Still waiting on my replacement 900.4 from Sonic and I'm getting annoyed. They told me Monday or Tuesday, but that's obviously not the case.


I don't have any experience with the ice series but the phantom is just awesome. Its specs and design set it apart from the rest of the market and it does it very well. You won't be disappointed. I bought one to see what all the hype was about and I just bought another one. Between the both of them they're less than half the size of my previous amps, more efficient and put out a lot more power to boot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

duro78 said:


> You won't be disappointed.


You replied to the one person I've heard of so far with a defective P900.4. 

I know just as much as anyone else regarding any overheating Nano Block amps, and that's from reading forum posts.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

That's a first for me too lol. Loved the look of those nanos I mucdt admit

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

i just might have to buy a 900.4


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

I Have A Chance To Buy a black ice ppi 650.1 for $100....should i take it?? like right now??


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

starboy869 said:


> i just might have to buy a 900.4


Their pretty badass little amps. Can't wait to get mine that's useable and really start to dial in my TA, EQ settings, etc. Feel like my setup has been down for awhile now.



Minus (-) said:


> I Have A Chance To Buy a black ice ppi 650.1 for $100....should i take it?? like right now??


I mean that's not a terrible price, but I'd rather save $50 more and just purchase new and get a warranty just in case. If it was like $75 or something then sure why not. Just make sure it powers on, doesn't go into protect with a load on it, doesn't get crazy hot, etc.


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> Their pretty badass little amps. Can't wait to get mine that's useable and really start to dial in my TA, EQ settings, etc. Feel like my setup has been down for awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that's not a terrible price, but I'd rather save $50 more and just purchase new and get a warranty just in case. If it was like $75 or something then sure why not. Just make sure it powers on, doesn't go into protect with a load on it, doesn't get crazy hot, etc.


Its BNIB....Some guy claims he had an audio shop that went out of business on CL


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Just received my Black Ice amps. They won't be used for a while, I'm building a car and just starting on the trunk. I ordered the BK1800.1D and the BK800.4 (the biggest mono and the biggest 4 channel). They are very similar in size, with the 4 channel being an inch or so bigger. Any physical questions I can help you out. The 4 channel's Xover point (lowest high pass and highest low pass) is 4K if anyone is wondering. 

I'm going with a budget build, here's both amps sitting next to 12" JBL GTOs to get a scale on size









And here they are laying in the trunk


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a BK800.4 coming tomorrow too, it is already up for sale but I'll take some good pics.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn Nismo.... did you have buyitis when this year's new gear jumped?! LOL Are you even going to play with it for a bit?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Resale value is higher if I don't run it, LOL. Nah I had to grab something since I had some credit at sonic so I grabbed this. Now I just wanna recoup my losses.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

OGJordan & Nismos (already told Nismos)....pics would be awesome. Pics of the sides, pics of how they look out of the wrapper, etc. A few pics show them to be almost a matte looking black with gloss endcaps


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll get some tomorrowish


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

NO! lol. Sounds good! Thanks

Might help move that amp a little quicker too


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

gut pics would be even better but being so new to the line I wouldnt expect anyone to open theres up and void warranty


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll see maybe I can accomodate depending on how the rear is sealed up.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's a few pics. Not gonna open up the cover before I get it installed to make sure it works.

First, the 1800.1D. Cover is brushed aluminum, but it look like plastic imitating brushed aluminum. Not sure why, just looks cheap.










The brushed look:









Here's the little wire covers:


















Held on with small allen bolts, in solid mounts. Cover feels cheap, but the mount is solid:










Controls on one end:










Power and speaker connections on oppposite:


















This sub amp needs external fuse(s), the 800.4 has fuses onboard.

The side heatsinks:









The included bass knob:


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

And now the 800.4:

Controls:










Connections:










And the actual length. The 1800.1d is a LITTLE over one inch shorter:










And a couple pics for scale:


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for those pics!! I feel like the amp does have a cheap-ish look to it, but at the same time it looks simple and elegant. I'm not a big fan of chromed out amps or weird designs. The 800.4 is pretty darn long though, that's my only concern if I swap the p900.4 for it.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

OGJordan said:


> Here's a few pics. Not gonna open up the cover before I get it installed to make sure it works.
> 
> First, the 1800.1D. Cover is brushed aluminum, but it look like plastic imitating brushed aluminum. Not sure why, just looks cheap.


Precision Power's marketing materials and web site state the Black Ice amps would have an acrylic cover. I had read that the plastic wasn't working out, but it could actually be plastic.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Nah it's aluminum. Or a very well braced piece of acrylic that sounds metallic when you knock with your knuckles.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Pics and guts.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

First thing I noticed about the amp, it's HEAVY.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

The acrylic was dumped about six months ago as per Grizz in another thread.
He said the heat disipation was a problem with the acrylic.

Great gut pics btw.
Also, the fit and finish appear to be superior to the Phantom line.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn....good day for PPI! Nice pics guys!


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

Proud Owner Of This Here 650.1.....Doin A Build On My Ladies Car....Runnin Two Orion Xtr 10s


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

nismos14 said:


> Pics and guts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know much about boards, but here's the p900.4 compared to the 800.4. Any takers?


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

What is the length of the 800.4 with and without endcaps?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

It would have been interesting to be able to do an A/B comparison between Black Ice and Phantom. Would you expect to hear any difference in sound ? (assume the gains are adjusted to the same RMS wattage on both)


----------



## stylez12321 (Apr 12, 2011)

Still probably wouldnt change peoples minds unless it was a big difference. People were sold on the phantom because of size. If I can get my hands on one soon I might send it to a trusted member on here to do the comparison swap. It interest me as well. It will probably be a month before I can buy one though.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

stylez12321 said:


> that is true. Ive been thinking about picking up a 520.4 4 channel form Sonicelectronix but not sure about it yet. Might just have to take the leap and hope I get something good.


They came WAAAAAAY later than expected. They time to thermal was not acceptable, so we changed the top from being Lexan to aluminum, which resolved the problem...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

stylez12321 said:


> I did email PPI asking about more pictures. Kind of funny though that they are allowing these to be sold and dont even have the pdf manuals online yet.


Just got them, and with one guy doing all of our websites, it takes time.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

stockley.rod said:


> Well it seams like a lot of company's view the owners manual as the last thing on the list to complete its no real surprise but for the price of the P900.4 compared to the 520.4 the obvious choice is the phantom unless your going for a certain "look" about your install. Sonic is currently out of stock but I'll picking up a 900.4 for the girlfriends car when they come back.


Sorry about that. To our surprise, we have been having record sales this year, and to be honest, we were not prepared and have been trying desperately to replenish stock. We even had our 9.3" source unit sell out. I thought we would have enough stock for at least two years due to the uniqueness of the product. Sold out in 1.5 weeks! Weird things are happening. But I suppose it is better to have sold everything than the alternative...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

ZAKOH said:


> There is very little information on the Black Ice amplifiers so far. I assume that websites like pasmag.com will eventually get hold of this product and review it. Here is an Grizz Archer quote: "I can tell you that the Black Ice is a new board, but it is based off of the Rubicon which is a damn good start."
> 
> 
> There is some strange overlap between Black Ice and Phantom. For example, there is a Black Ice BK1300.1D Class D mono amplifier and PPI P1000.1. The Black Ice amp is slightly larger but it has slightly better specs and costs only $10 more than P1000.1. There is also some overlap between the full range Black Ice and Phantom. However, Black Ice has lower price, lower wattage models for people interested in buying say a $150 full range amplifier. And then there is the overlap with between PPI Black Ice and PPI Sedona amplifiers.
> ...


A little note on my quote... The Rubicon still remains strong for us. That is the reason why chose that as a base. I really like the amps that are not 11" or wider. We took hat Rubi board, upgraded a few things, used higher grade parts, and provided Balanced input to be used with our BLT. And before you all ask, yes, it is the same BLT that we use for PC and REF... The Black Ice goals were to have sexy black and copper colors(which you all know gives me a boner), sleek aesthetics, and bridge the gap between PC and mid-level amps. Kind of like, budget high end, which is a term that makes no sense, but you get the idea...


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Grizz Archer said:


> Kind of like, budget high end, which is a term that makes no sense, but you get the idea...



Lol. I wish I could make up my mind if I want to go P900.4, B800.4 or jump up to the Image Dynamics Q450.4. Just not sure if the SQ difference will be worth $215+ extra :blush:


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> I wanted a 5 channel comparative to the Cadence F100-5 (if it's power ratings are true). Seems like the BK 580.5 is still based off it's other 5 channel amp siblings in power with no class D mono.  That really blows! Not much of an allure there. The Cadence still rules in that department except for looks.
> 
> A combo of the BK 520.4 or BK 800.4 & BK 650.1D is very attractive although it brings price way up. Very tempted on the 520.4 & 650.1D. Pricing difference between the 4 channels isn't much though when all compared together.
> 
> Anyone know if Sonic is going to do a sale like they did on the Phantom? I could see the beauty of the Black Ice with a simple side covering rack in my ride. If not I may be tempted to keep the US Acoustics back there.


I am assuming that "blows" means not enough sub power? lol With a modest 55wrms per 4 channel channels, we have a 4:1 ratio of sub power over full range power which is appropriate. Many 5 channels get big. We kept the power modest to that somebody can easily place this amp and build a nice sq system, or just do a full system upgrade without losing their trunk or their savings account. If we would have added a more powerful Class D then there would have been no point in trying to keep it a SQ amp with balanced input option. However, I am NOT saying that Class D cannot be used in SQ. Ed Rice used the Phantoms in his SQ Titan and took trophies in both SQC and IQC at SBN...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

fish said:


> You didn't, I did.
> 
> Without paying much attention I looked at the monoblock pic you linked above & took it for a two channel.
> 
> I would think the Black Ice would have the 10X switch like the Phantom since they seem to share other features. Maybe PM Grizz on here & see what he says.


LOL Real estate was the problem. Narrow chassis did not allow for any more controls! But you can always get the CC-1 if you are having a tough time pinpointing frequencies, or a scope...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

stylez12321 said:


> I really fail to see where you see the difference in crossover selection?
> 
> Black Ice 800.4
> 
> ...



Guys, you all know I am an anal bastard when it comes to preamp controls. I design this part and then the much smarter amp engineer designs the rest. lol Aside from the Hawkins circuit, pretty much every amp series int he SS or PPI lines all have the same pre amps controls. You guys love them and I have to have them, so it will always be this way.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

fish said:


> The Black Ice do look nice & sleek, but they don't have the crossover flexibility of the Phantoms (if that matters to you).


Yup, they do...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

stylez12321 said:


> Finally found some 4 channel pictures no thanks to emailing PPI numerous times
> 
> PPI Black Ice 520.4
> 
> ...


You never emailed me. Who did you email. I kill them gladly for you!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

duro78 said:


> Weren't they having overheating issues also? Between that and the questionable power output it was enough to keep me away back when I was considering them.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Who could have said anything about overheating when they were not even available. I made the comment that I wanted longer thermal time, but that was waaaaaay before they were ever released, and what caused the delay. I changed the top to aluminum from Lexan, and voila! They are fine...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

trumpet said:


> You replied to the one person I've heard of so far with a defective P900.4.
> 
> I know just as much as anyone else regarding any overheating Nano Block amps, and that's from reading forum posts.


Please advise me of what you know. I can tell you this... The Phantom amps have a thermal time that exceeds even amp we have ever built, period. I was shocked too, but I have all of the test reports and they simply do not have any thermal issues whatsoever. If somebody got a Phantom amp to thermal, they need to take up basket weaving instead of car audio, or at least take a car audio 101 class...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

duro78 said:


> That's a first for me too lol. Loved the look of those nanos I mucdt admit
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Wait, did I miss something? Are you taking about another brand of Nano amps, or our Tarantula Nano amps, which still are not out yet. Fill me in please...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

ousooner2 said:


> Thanks for those pics!! I feel like the amp does have a cheap-ish look to it, but at the same time it looks simple and elegant. I'm not a big fan of chromed out amps or weird designs. The 800.4 is pretty darn long though, that's my only concern if I swap the p900.4 for it.


Ok, I need some input here from you guys. The top is a fin brushed aluminum with black piano finish. What looks cheap and what would look better? Please explain. Everybody have been loving this and thinks they are stone cold sexy. But I want to know what you few guys think is wrong...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> Nah it's aluminum. Or a very well braced piece of acrylic that sounds metallic when you knock with your knuckles.


ALUMINUM!


----------



## mpednault (Mar 23, 2012)

Thinking of picking up a BK340.4 and BK210.2 for my 3-way active front stage. What drove me to these amps was the pre-amp controls that will allow me to fully adjust my XO's for each channel and not have to go with a DSP or external XO (or heaven forbid, passive). And the prices are unbeatable! I'm hoping VMI (DIYMA vendor) will be getting the Black Ice line in soon so I can order from them with my store credit. Grizz, could you give an extra push to sales to get these to VMI? I've already contacted VMI and they've got the ball rolling but a push from your end might make it happen that much faster! If I like the amps enough I might swap out my sub amp for a BK650.1D as well.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Grizz Archer said:


> Ok, I need some input here from you guys. The top is a fin brushed aluminum with black piano finish. What looks cheap and what would look better? Please explain. Everybody have been loving this and thinks they are stone cold sexy. But I want to know what you few guys think is wrong...



Grizz, I was probably just upset about my p900.4 lol. I don't think the Black Ice amps are cheap looking by any means. The only thing I don't like are the white/clear things on the amp. I can't really say for sure since I obviously haven't seen them in person, but from pics..they just stand out in a bad way for me. Maybe I'd like them in person, who knows. I'd pick up the 800.4 over the p900.4 any day if I had the room. I feel like it looks better and will likely dissipate heat more efficiently.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> I am assuming that "blows" means not enough sub power? lol With a modest 55wrms per 4 channel channels, we have a 4:1 ratio of sub power over full range power which is appropriate. Many 5 channels get big. We kept the power modest to that somebody can easily place this amp and build a nice sq system, or just do a full system upgrade without losing their trunk or their savings account. If we would have added a more powerful Class D then there would have been no point in trying to keep it a SQ amp with balanced input option. However, I am NOT saying that Class D cannot be used in SQ. Ed Rice used the Phantoms in his SQ Titan and took trophies in both SQC and IQC at SBN...



Was hoping the Black Ice 5 channel would have at least the same or a tad more sub power over the other sibling 5 channel, particularly the Rub5.800's 340 rms @ 2 ohms. Which brings to question, is the 5 channel based off the Rub or one of the other sibling 5 channels? Would love to had coupled the 5 channel for subs, mid, tweet and BK340.2 for midbass. But majority rules.... still some sleek looking amps!


----------



## grateful72 (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone know what size the BK 540.4 is? The PPI site shows two different sizes for length. On the summary table of all Black Ice amps it says 17.25". All other places it says 13.25". If it is 13.25", I plan on buying it .


----------



## mpednault (Mar 23, 2012)

I ordered mine under the assumption it's the smaller of those two dimensions. When it gets delivered I'll post back the true size. Plus their site also says it comes with the remote gain knob which I'm assuming it doesn't since I think they only package those with the mono amps... I hope it's the smaller size because it won't fit under my Tundra seat if it's the longer one!

And as a side note, my Bk340.4 came with a missing speaker output set screw. Hoping they email me back on how to get one... Grizz??????


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Grizz Archer said:


> Ok, I need some input here from you guys. The top is a fin brushed aluminum with black piano finish. What looks cheap and what would look better? Please explain. Everybody have been loving this and thinks they are stone cold sexy. But I want to know what you few guys think is wrong...


I would prefer they were satin black with raised fins and had *Pro*fessional *Mos*fet somewhere on top. 

Bustin' your chops, man.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

I just helped my cousin-in-law install a pair of these last night (BK800.4 and BK1300.1). I talked him into buying those from Sonic by pointing out the awesome Xovers on the 4 channel, and of course, the insane power on tap for the coin.

Sure enough, these amps are sick in person. Very nice build quality. He installed some Polk Dxi 6.5 components. I set the Xovers to 4K to run them active, and they sound GREAT. Mono is running @ 4 ohms right now until his new subs arrive. 

I'm kinda jealous really. I like my Boston GTA amps, but if these Black Ice amps were available when I got those, I would've gotten the BKs instead, and I wouldn't have needed to buy an electronic Xover to go active, but I digress.


----------



## mpednault (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately the BK520.4 is the longer 17.25" dimension! Now I need to figure out where I'm going to install it since it would fit under my rear seat. Guess it's time to remove the rear seat and make a wall/amp rack... I wish the seats in the Tundra folded forward so I can easily make adjustments to the amps when need be. Hmmmm, ingenuity time!


----------

